# Cuidadin con la tarjeta Paypal - Cetelem



## Alxemi (6 Jun 2011)

Hola foreros, estoy bastante mosqueado con la gente de cetelem y su tarjeta paypal; os cuento el asunto a modo informativo por si la tenéis que no caigáis en mi mismo error:

-La tarjeta tiene una web en la que se ven los movimientos. La web es una porquería pero bueno, después de varios cliks se ven los movimientos.

-Tu crédito es de 900€; se me hacía corto así que pedí una ampliación. No me la dieron. Pregunté si había alguna manera de ingresar en la tarjeta para poder gastar mas al mes, me dijeron que si, haciendo una transferencia a una cuenta del santander.

-Hago la transferencia, veo en la web a los pocos días que en efecto, si me quedaban de saldo 300€, después de mi transferencia de 500€ el sistema refleja que me quedan 800€.

-Al final de mes, me pasan un recibo no de lo que me falta, sino de la suma de todos mis gastos, como si mi ingreso no hubiese existido. Les llamo y después de una larga conversación en la que me cuesta dios y ayuda hacerle entender al operador de que me quejo me entero que mis transferencias son "saldo positivo" y que me lo reembolsaran dentro de un mes; esto es dos meses después de haber hecho el ingreso, y que no sirven para contrarrestar las compras porque eso solo se hace en caso de financiación, no de pago a fin de mes. Absurdo entonces que me dejaran gastar mas de 900€ pero el operador no sabía que decirme.

De locos, además mi banco devolvió el recibo (de unos 1300€ cuando esperaba uno de 300€) ya que las cuentas a las que me pueden llegar recibos las tengo siempre muy peladas y me dicen que me van a bloquear la tarjeta. Si debo decir a su favor que conseguí convencerles de que no lo hicieran y me volvieran a enviar el recibo, para pagarlo y esperar pacientemente su reembolso. tomadura de pelo, pero lo prefiero a otras movidas.

Asi que ya sabéis, cuidado con esta tarjeta los que la tengáis. Gastad vuestro saldo y nada de recargas, no sirven para nada y es un regalo a cetelem de vuestra pasta por dos meses.

Saludos.


----------



## RETAMA (6 Jun 2011)

No se paga con tarjeta. Dinero en el bolsillo


----------



## Gauzon (6 Jun 2011)

Y digo yo ¿cual es la ventaja de esa tarjeta con respecto a otra?


----------



## Alxemi (7 Jun 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Y digo yo ¿cual es la ventaja de esa tarjeta con respecto a otra?



Bueno, es gratuita (sacarla y mantenerla), pero gratuitas hay muchas, Lo interesante es que te bonifica un 1% de las compras (2% si son compras desde paypal) que luego te cambian con vales para paypal. Es interesante si puedes hacer todas tus compras con ella (sin gastar mas, por supuesto) y luego puedes usar los bonos. A mi ya me ha rendido 20€ en bonos, que no es gran cosa, pero puestos a elegir tarjeta merece la pena.


----------



## Taxidermista (7 Jun 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Bueno, es gratuita (sacarla y mantenerla), pero gratuitas hay muchas, Lo interesante es que te bonifica un 1% de las compras (2% si son compras desde paypal) que luego te cambian con vales para paypal. Es interesante si puedes hacer todas tus compras con ella (sin gastar mas, por supuesto) y luego puedes usar los bonos. A mi ya me ha rendido 20€ en bonos, que no es gran cosa, pero puestos a elegir tarjeta merece la pena.



Estaría bien puntualizar que si compras fuera de la zona euro te pegan una clavada de cojones en el cambio de divisa que anula totalmente la bonificación del 2% (y eso incluye al Reino Unido y las compras en libras esterlinas).


----------



## Alxemi (7 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Estaría bien puntualizar que si compras fuera de la zona euro te pegan una clavada de cojones en el cambio de divisa que anula totalmente la bonificación del 2% (y eso incluye al Reino Unido y las compras en libras esterlinas).



No jodas, yo he comprado kindles en USA y no me he dado cuenta, ¿me habré comido la clavada? ::::


----------



## Alxemi (7 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Estaría bien puntualizar que si compras fuera de la zona euro te pegan una clavada de cojones en el cambio de divisa que anula totalmente la bonificación del 2% (y eso incluye al Reino Unido y las compras en libras esterlinas).



También hay que puntualizar que los vales de paypal son de 10€ peeeero si los canjeas para una compra de menos de 10€ te quedas sin el   no dan cambio


----------



## Taxidermista (7 Jun 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> No jodas, yo he comprado kindles en USA y no me he dado cuenta, ¿me habré comido la clavada? ::::



Sí, al cambiar de dólares a euros has pagado un 2,5% de comisión por cambio de divisa, puedes verlo *aquí*, pinchando en la flechita azul (por que Paypal quiere que se vea lo menos posible).

En las tarjetas de crédito normales te pueden clavar desde el 1% (Barclays) hasta el 3% (La Caixa).

*EDITO: * Si pagas con Paypal pero seleccionando hacer la conversión de divisas con la tarjeta VISA de Cetelem la comisión sería del 2%, según acabo de ver en el listado de tarifas generales de la web de Cetelem (salvo que a la VISA Paypal le apliquen una comisión especial).


----------



## Enterao (8 Jun 2011)

esto es lo de la oferta esa que hizo paypal hace poco para que vincularas una tarjeta de credito o es otra historia ?


----------



## Alxemi (8 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Sí, al cambiar de dólares a euros has pagado un 2,5% de comisión por cambio de divisa, puedes verlo *aquí*, pinchando en la flechita azul (por que Paypal quiere que se vea lo menos posible).
> 
> En las tarjetas de crédito normales te pueden clavar desde el 1% (Barclays) hasta el 3% (La Caixa).
> 
> *EDITO: * Si pagas con Paypal pero seleccionando hacer la conversión de divisas con la tarjeta VISA de Cetelem la comisión sería del 2%, según acabo de ver en el listado de tarifas generales de la web de Cetelem (salvo que a la VISA Paypal le apliquen una comisión especial).



Osea que en cualquier caso (sea la tarjeta que sea) lo mejor que el cambio de divisa te lo haga la propia tienda y pagar directamente en €, no???

Iluso de mi, pensaba que el cambio de divisa con tarjeta era lo que mejor salía, en fin ::::::


----------



## Alxemi (8 Jun 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> esto es lo de la oferta esa que hizo paypal hace poco para que vincularas una tarjeta de credito o es otra historia ?



No es vincular una tarjeta, es crearse una nueva con cetelem, con un limite de 900€, condiciones draconianas en caso de demora o cualquier cosa que puedan rascar y las bonificaciones de las que hablabamos arriba.

Volviendo a mi tema, aún no me han vuelto a enviar el recibo pero deben de estar apunto porque hoy me ha llegado otro bono de paypal por 10€  (el recibo es de mas de 1000€) así que mira, algo me he sacado por todo el lio.

Dice poco de su sistema, aunque quien sabe, a lo mejor se dan cuenta del error y me lo quitan... lo dudo porque según me dijeron lo de volver a mandar el recibo era algo excepcional (motivado por la bronca que tuve por telefono antes de saber que el banco me lo había devuelto), así que es algo que no debe de estar muy contemplado.- :XX:


----------



## Taxidermista (8 Jun 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Osea que en cualquier caso (sea la tarjeta que sea) lo mejor que el cambio de divisa te lo haga la propia tienda y pagar directamente en €, no???
> 
> Iluso de mi, pensaba que el cambio de divisa con tarjeta era lo que mejor salía, en fin ::::::



Pocas tiendas online te ofrecen cambio de divisa directamente al comprar (Amazon USA sería un ejemplo) y además también meten su comisioncilla en el tema, y no es pequeña precisamente.

Lo óptimo es buscar una VISA que te clave el mínimo de comisión (Barclays 1%, Caixagalicia 1%, Bancaja 1,5%, Openbank 1,5%) y rezar para que no te la suban en breve.


----------



## Baraja (8 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Lo óptimo es buscar una VISA que te clave el mínimo de comisión (Barclays 1%, Caixagalicia 1%, Bancaja 1,5%, Openbank 1,5%) y rezar para que no te la suban en breve.



Hablando de comisiones, hace unos meses hice una prueba de comisiones con tarjeta en conversión de moneda extrajera a euros.

Compré dos artículos en eBay UK y pagué el mismo día mediante PayPal, siempre en libras y que la conversión la hicieran mis tarjetas, una de ING y la otra de Bancaja.

Con la de Bancaja pagué 2,98 libras y me descontaron 3,52 euros de la cuenta, así que para Bancaja 1 libra = 1,1812 euros.

Con la de ING pagué 1,95 libras y me descontaron 2,28 euros de la cuenta, así que para ING 1 libra = 1,1692 euros.

Desde entonces, todas mis compras en moneda extranjera las pago mediante tarjeta ING. Las que son en euros con la de Bancaja porque le dan el 0,5% a una ONG de mi elección y esa comisión es mayor que el 1% extra que cobra Bancaja en su cambio de divisas respecto a ING.

1,1812 / 1,1692 = 1,01

ienso:


----------



## Taxidermista (8 Jun 2011)

Baraja dijo:


> Hablando de comisiones, hace unos meses hice una prueba de comisiones con tarjeta en conversión de moneda extrajera a euros.
> 
> Compré dos artículos en eBay UK y pagué el mismo día mediante PayPal, siempre en libras y que la conversión la hicieran mis tarjetas, una de ING y la otra de Bancaja.
> 
> ...



Entonces dices que ING tiene un 1% de comisión en cambio de divisa y Bancaja un 2%. Han subido la comisión, la última vez que la usé -hace unos meses- me cobraron un 1,5%.

Lástima que ING sólo suelte sus tarjetas nómina mediante. :


----------



## Alxemi (8 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Entonces dices que ING tiene un 1% de comisión en cambio de divisa y Bancaja un 2%. Han subido la comisión, la última vez que la usé -hace unos meses- me cobraron un 1,5%.
> 
> Lástima que ING sólo suelte sus tarjetas nómina mediante. :



Yo la tengo, sin nomina mediante. Abrimos una cuenta nómina con la de mi mujer, yo me metí de autorizado y pedí una tarjeta que me dieron sin problemas. Ahora mismo ella está de excedencia, no tiene nómina ni nada... y no han dicho nada, realmente no está en el paro pero ellos no lo saben, me da que una vez abierta, abierta se queda.


----------



## Taxidermista (8 Jun 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo la tengo, sin nomina mediante. Abrimos una cuenta nómina con la de mi mujer, yo me metí de autorizado y pedí una tarjeta que me dieron sin problemas. Ahora mismo ella está de excedencia, no tiene nómina ni nada... y no han dicho nada, realmente no está en el paro pero ellos no lo saben, me da que una vez abierta, abierta se queda.



Claro, pero tuviste que utilizar una nómina para iniciar el proceso.


----------



## Baraja (8 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Entonces dices que ING tiene un 1% de comisión en cambio de divisa y Bancaja un 2%. Han subido la comisión, la última vez que la usé -hace unos meses- me cobraron un 1,5%.
> 
> Lástima que ING sólo suelte sus tarjetas nómina mediante. :



No, lo que digo es que Bancaja tiene un 1% más de comisión que ING.

El % absoluto no lo tengo claro, pero sí la comparativa y es que me ahorro un 1% pagando con la tarjeta de ING en el extranjero respecto a la de Bancaja.

---------añadido a posteriori-------------------

Por lo que veo, en bancaja.es, la comisión por cambio de divisas es del 2%

http://bancaja.es/archivos/generales/tarifasycomisiones/2077e08d.pdf







Así que en ING debe ser del 1%.


----------



## Taxidermista (8 Jun 2011)

Baraja dijo:


> No, lo que digo es que Bancaja tiene un 1% más de comisión que ING.
> 
> El % absoluto no lo tengo claro, pero sí la comparativa y es que me ahorro un 1% pagando con la tarjeta de ING en el extranjero respecto a la de Bancaja.
> 
> ...



Sí, eso es lo que había estimado yo por lo que contabas. No me cuadraba que Bancaja subiera más de medio punto la comisión. Es bueno saber lo de ING, quedan muy pocas entidades que cobren una comisión tan baja.


----------



## sikBCN (9 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Sí, al cambiar de dólares a euros has pagado un 2,5% de comisión por cambio de divisa, puedes verlo *aquí*, pinchando en la flechita azul (por que Paypal quiere que se vea lo menos posible).
> 
> En las tarjetas de crédito normales te pueden clavar desde el 1% (Barclays) hasta el 3% (La Caixa).
> 
> *EDITO: * Si pagas con Paypal pero seleccionando hacer la conversión de divisas con la tarjeta VISA de Cetelem la comisión sería del 2%, según acabo de ver en el listado de tarifas generales de la web de Cetelem (salvo que a la VISA Paypal le apliquen una comisión especial).



y con las visas del citybank no te clavan nada 0% de comision de cambio de moneda y sus cambios son muy buenos casi identicos a la cotizacion real.

saludos


----------



## Taxidermista (9 Jun 2011)

sikBCN dijo:


> y con las visas del citybank no te clavan nada 0% de comision de cambio de moneda y sus cambios son muy buenos casi identicos a la cotizacion real.
> 
> saludos



Según veo en *su tarifa vigente* cobran un 1,5% de comisión por cambio de divisa en compras fuera de la zona euro.


----------



## Radikallibre (9 Jun 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Pocas tiendas online te ofrecen cambio de divisa directamente al comprar (Amazon USA sería un ejemplo) y además también meten su comisioncilla en el tema, y no es pequeña precisamente.
> 
> Lo óptimo es buscar una VISA que te clave el mínimo de comisión (Barclays 1%, Caixagalicia 1%, Bancaja 1,5%, Openbank 1,5%) y rezar para que no te la suban en breve.



Como la visa pass del carrefour, que te devuelve el 1% de lo que gastas fuera de carrefour, más descuentos en gasolina, y alguna cosa más. Yo SOLO uso esa.


----------



## Demientras (9 Jun 2011)

Mezclarse con Cetelem o Paypal es dejarles la cartera para que se sirvan ellos mismos.


----------



## Alxemi (10 Jun 2011)

Novedades: 

Despues de decirme, como apunté en el primer post, que me volvían a mandar el recibo y no me cancelaban la tarjeta, hacen todo lo contrario. No me mandan el recibo y me la cancelan. Además me tengo que enterar de la manera "fea", intentando pagar y viendo que no puedo.

Tendré que llamarles de nuevo. Desde luego estan saliendo caros los jodidos bonos de paypal.

Solo me consuela que buscando en google "paypal cetelem", sale este hilo como tercer resultado (gracias calopez por ese pagerank tan majo que tiene burbuja.info) asi que pase lo que pase, se van a enterar miles.


----------



## isidro666 (11 Jun 2011)

Mi experiencia con esta tarjeta también es negativa.

Por mi parte va por el tema de la devolución de 1% y 2% en compras que no me lo dan sino bastante menos.

Ejemplo: el último mes compras por más de 300€ de los cuales más de 200€ por paypal. A ojo me corresponden más de 500 puntos (=5€). Solo me han dado algo más de 100 puntos (=1€).


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (13 Jun 2011)

comprar a credito?? Y con cetelem???

PERO ESTO QUE ES?? PERO ESTO QUE EEEEES?!

[YOUTUBE]uC8C6kOu-MM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alxemi (13 Jun 2011)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> comprar a credito?? Y con cetelem???
> 
> PERO ESTO QUE ES?? PERO ESTO QUE EEEEES?!



jajaja no se altere usted que yo al menos pagaba a final de mes, sin financiación ni mierdas, se que técnicamente es comprar a crédito pero sin financiar solo retrasas el pago. ::::


----------



## Alxemi (16 Jun 2011)

isidro666 dijo:


> Mi experiencia con esta tarjeta también es negativa.
> 
> Por mi parte va por el tema de la devolución de 1% y 2% en compras que no me lo dan sino bastante menos.
> 
> Ejemplo: el último mes compras por más de 300€ de los cuales más de 200€ por paypal. A ojo me corresponden más de 500 puntos (=5€). Solo me han dado algo más de 100 puntos (=1€).



Pues eso a mi creo que me lo están haciendo bien... de hecho me han dado un bono de 10€ de mas, a lo mejor es el suyo 

También me dijeron al principio que eso de los puntos y los bonos se resolvía a final de mes. Según mi experiencia no es cierto en todos los casos, pero si en algunos; hay puntos que llegan de momento y otros que llegan a final de mes.


----------



## Brick_Roulette!! (22 Jun 2011)

Cojonudo, tengo en la mesa el contrato de la tarjeta listo para enviarlo, pero me escamaba eso de que estuviera por medio Cetelem. Me lo voy a pensar un poco, no me gustan las movidas que estoy leyendo... y sí, pones paypal cetelem en Google y te sale este hilo 

Me gusta la transparencia, eso de que sea un poco enfarragoso consultar los movimientos no me gusta.... ¿podeis explicar un poco más cómo se consultan los movimientos?

La única tarjeta que tengo es la visa oro de ing direct, y me ha ido hasta ahora muy bien, ningún lío ni nada raro. Y haciendo compras en un país extranjero, me ha salido comisión 0 %: lo comprobaba cual contable lonchafinista aplicando el tipo de cambio oficial del día que hacía la compra al importe del extracto.

Que se sepa, c.oño, quién engaña y quién no.


----------



## Alxemi (23 Jun 2011)

Brick_Roulette!! dijo:


> Cojonudo, tengo en la mesa el contrato de la tarjeta listo para enviarlo, pero me escamaba eso de que estuviera por medio Cetelem. Me lo voy a pensar un poco, no me gustan las movidas que estoy leyendo... y sí, pones paypal cetelem en Google y te sale este hilo
> 
> Me gusta la transparencia, eso de que sea un poco enfarragoso consultar los movimientos no me gusta.... ¿podeis explicar un poco más cómo se consultan los movimientos?
> 
> ...



Acabo de contar mi historia y luego te contesto:

Al final volví a llamar, eligiendo otra zona horaria para que se pusiera otro operador (no podía creer que solo tuvieran uno por zona, pero el caso es que siempre que llamaba a primera hora se ponía el mismo). Efectivamente me toca otro tipo, le empiezo a contar la historia y al principio un poco seco me dice que es lo que hay, que si se devuelve el recibo se desactiva la tarjeta y la deuda pasa a financiarse mes a mes, además de pagar 90€ de intereses de mora.

Le cuento la historia desde el principio, que hice unas transferencias porque no me aumentaron la linea de credito y me dijeron que era la manera para poder gastar mas al mes, y que al ver que en el sistema se reflejaba ese ingreso por transferencia efectivamente gasté mas, sin esperar que me fuera a llegar recibo de todos los gastos juntos, sino gastos menos transferencia; que había hablado con otro compañerio que me dijo que me volvian a mandar el recibo, que no me desactivaban la tarjeta y que me quitaban los intereses de mora, y que no había pasado nada de eso, etc..

En fin este segundo operador lo pilla todo a la primera (no como el otro, a quien me costo explicarselo) y al principio me dice que es lo que hay. Yo entonces me mosqueo un poco y empiezo a decirle que vaya tomadura de pelo, que yo he hecho en todo momento lo que ellos me han dicho y me han metido en este lio, que que es eso de intereses de que ni financiacion de que, que no pensaba pagar ni un euro y que según colgase me iba a comisaria a denunciarles por estafa porque me sentía completamente estafado, etc (sin mosquearme, simplemente contando lo que iba a hacer). Total que el tipo me deja a la espera y luego me dice que ok, que me volvían a actvar la tarjeta, me quitaba los intereses de mora y que si ingresaba lo que quedaba por facturar, no me financiaban nada y todo quedaba como si no hubiera pasado nada.

Por mi perfecto, así que hago la transferencia, el tipo muy atento me dice que me llamará para decirme cuando me han reactivado la tarjeta, cosa que hace a la hora.

Al dia siguiente intento pagar con la tarjeta, no puedo ::

Espero unos días mas y vuelvo a llamar, se pone una chica, despues de pedirme los datos le digo que me ponga con el operador pepito y me dice que no puede. La mando a paseo porque yo ya solo me fio del ultimo operador con quien he hablado.

Vuelvo a llamar y se pone él. No me dice el nombre. Espero callado hasta que me lo dice, pero no me lo dice completo, mosqueante.

Saco el tema, y me dice que todo ok, que ya está hecho el ingreso, cancelada la deuda, activada la tarjeta y todo es felicidad. Le digo que intenté pagar con ella despues de que me dijera que estaba activada y no pude; no lo entiende, lo comprueba, me dice que todo ok.

En el sistema no aparece que me hayan quitado los intereses de mora, pero si es cierto que los numeros cuadran.

Esa misma tarde la tarjeta funciona, y el sistema, efectivamente, corrige todo y es como si no hubiera pasado nada.



CONCLUSION:

Los operadores telefónicos de cetelem SON COMO LOS DE UNA TELEFÓNICA. NO te puedes fiar de lo que dicen porque algunos no tienen ni puta idea de nada. Esto me ha dejado completamente descolocado porque hasta ahora siempre que había tratado con ING por telefono la atención había sido exquisita, rapida y eficaz, y yo pensaba "normal, es un banco".

Si teneis que llamar, evitar la primera hora de la mañana como la peste.

Otra conclusión que saqué: Tienen pánico a que les valores mal en las encuestas. De hecho, en la última llamada el operador hizo el viejo truco de no colgar para esperar a que colgase yo y no hiciera la encuesta. Incomprensible porque su atención fue buena y el problema estaba resuelto, pero el tio dejo la linea abierta durante 10 minutos esperando a que yo colgase. Yo tan tranquilo, me ha pasado otras veces y simplemente dejo el manos libres activado mientras sigo currando y hablando con los compañeros hasta que cuelgan (algunos de vodafone se me han enfadado en plan que tenía que "liberar la linea" porque si no no podían seguir trabajando, yo ni caso). Esto me indica que deben ser un tanto esclavistas en cetelem con los operadores 

Paso a contestar a brick:

Lo de consultar los movimientos tiene dos problemas:
-Hay que hacer muchos clicks, es un coñazo ::
-Te aparecen los movimientos pero no el resultado de los mismos, no puedes ir siguiendo la evolucion del montante restante, simplemente enumera los gastos, en ING como sabes a cada movimiento le sigue el saldo de ese momento, aquí no.

Esta tarjeta solo tiene de bueno que es gratis y los puntos de paypal, que ya está bien, pero cualquier cosa que te salgas de lo normal te clavan, comision por cambio de divisa, descubierto, devolver un recibo por error (como fue mi caso), lo que sea.

Sigo pensando que es una buena opción; ahora que sé lo de los operadores inutiles pues llamaré mas de una vez para comprobar lo que me han dicho, y sobre todo no volveré a llamar nunca a primera hora de la mañana.

Si tienes problemas y estás acostumbrado a tratar con ING... les dan mil vueltas, no esperes nada parecido. ING es un banco serio y Cetelem un banco prestamista que vive de financiar compras y hacer prestamos personales abusivos a pepitos insolventes.


----------



## jackaubrey (23 Jun 2011)

Alxemi dijo:


> Acabo de contar mi historia y luego te contesto:
> 
> Al final volví a llamar, eligiendo otra zona horaria para que se pusiera otro operador (no podía creer que solo tuvieran uno por zona, pero el caso es que siempre que llamaba a primera hora se ponía el mismo). Efectivamente me toca otro tipo, le empiezo a contar la historia y al principio un poco seco me dice que es lo que hay, que si se devuelve el recibo se desactiva la tarjeta y la deuda pasa a financiarse mes a mes, además de pagar 90€ de intereses de mora.
> 
> ...




Banco?gratis?????
Tarjeta??? Descuentos??????
Cetelem????Fiable??????
Comprar a pufo con tarjeta????
Sin animo de ofender
Si lees de vez en cuando este foro te deberías contestar
A ti mismo....a mas inri cetelem....
Mas de media España esta arruinada por usar plástico hamijo
Si no puedes comprar espera a tiempos mejores
El plástico es ruina.... siempre cash 

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## Brick_Roulette!! (25 Jun 2011)

Pues gracias, de momento dejo el tema de la tarjeta aparcado, me gusta la oferta de recibir crédito paypal (aunque seguramente me lo acabaría gastando en comprar algún gadget gilipollesco), pero prefiero tener una entidad más seria detrás de mi VISA.


----------



## Brick_Roulette!! (1 Oct 2011)

Resubo el hilo...

Finalmente, me salté mi instinto lonchafnista y caí en la tentación de tener los bonos regalo de paypal y pedí la tarjeta. Mis impresiones sobre la tarjeta esta:

- Web MUY chapucera, de diseño antiguo y para mi gusto, poco clara. Seguramente construida por la consultora de algún ex-directivo de BNP.
- No informan de los puntos paypal que has ganado desde los listados que ves en la web. Para ver los puntos acumulados tienes que descargarte el extracto en PDF.:ouch:
- No informan adecuadamente de la fecha de vencimiento del recibo mensual. En la web me dicen "entre el 1 el 5 de cada mes", pero me han pasado el recibo el día 30... :abajo:
- Maneras de tramposos: llamé por teléfono para corregir la dirección de envío y la "amable" telefonista me preguntó sin venir a cuento, si quería que me adelantaran dinero a la C/C desde la tarjeta. Me negé, claro... ¿Por qué? Por esto: **comisión del 4% por cada disposición de efectivo, mediante abono en la cuenta bancaria del titular, con un mínimo de 4 euros*.


De momento, todo lo relacionado con esta esta tarjeta me dice: PRECAUCIÓN:

- La web produce desconfianza, hace pensar antes de hacer clic.
- Te informan de manera confusa, o falsa.
- Los comerciales te intentan colar una comisión en la primera llamada que haces.

De momento me la voy a quedar y mirar con lupa los primeros movimientos que hacen, a partir de ahí utilizarla solo en compras que veo que no me cobran nada (tiendas físicas en España) y sin realizar operaciones "raras" como pedir ampliaciones de crédito, etc.

Otra cosa: dicen que te dan el 2% de las compras que pagas con paypal, todavía no he podido comprobar si esto es verdad.

Captura de pantalla donde informan erróneamente del cobro del recibo:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alxemi (8 Abr 2012)

Descubro con satisfaccion que si buscas paypal cetelem este hilo no está ya en tercer lugar sino en segundo lugar, inmediatamente despues de la web oficial.
Le hago un up a ver si salimos los primeros ::

Además informo, he tenido algún problema mas, pero todos por pre-autorizaciones y cosas así. Ojo con esto que te puede dejar colgado, haces una compra de 400€ con preautorizacion y de repente la tarjeta no funciona, y tu no sabes por que, hay que llamar, llamar, llamar y el sexto o septimo te lo cuenta bien, los demás ni idea.

Espeluznante la poca formacion\informacion de que disponen los teleoperadores de Cetelem. ::


----------



## Deudor (8 Abr 2012)

Paypal es un chiringuito luxemburgues que utilizaba ebay, y cetelem unos rompepiernas gabachos.


----------



## Eslacaña (8 Abr 2012)

Ojo con Cetelem... hay historias sobre esa tropa dignas de pelis de terror


----------



## Rcn7 (12 Nov 2012)

Lo subo... como esta el tema actualmente? Merece ka pena es descuentito?


----------

